# Random Subjects - Not so Random Shots



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Walking around Town Square, Las Vegas, these caught my eyes.




















JB Photography


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Inside the Shops at Palazzo, this ad campaign was definitely eye catching. The original ad has lighter background, more like brown but the angle which I shot the photo made the background darker and I definitely prefer it this way.










JB Photography


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

This was my lunch today, 04.01.08.



















JB Photography


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

A Rose taken in the backyard at home. Photo resized to make it faster to download on the screen.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Dried up under the desert sun.









Wildflowers in a harsh environment.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Flowers by the roadside.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Statues atop one of the casinos in town.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

A bench in front of Brio Restaurant.









Grilled Salmon with Asparagus and Tomatoes over Angel Hair pasta at Brio Restaurant.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

This shot of a tiny Rosemary flower is a favorite of mine.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Things may not always what they seem to be, these flowers look nice at first glance but look closely........


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

A nice looking photo as if the model was posing in person.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

A shot of the mural in one of the restaurants at Red Rock Station.









A real Rose in front of Wynn Resort.









Compared to a Rose in the backyard at home.


----------



## filcan (Dec 6, 2007)

nice close-up shots...what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks, I use a Kodak Z712 point and shoot camera. It has the same capabilities of a basic DSLR but without the worries of dust getting inside the camera.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

While waiting for the traffic light to turn green, these lavender flowers on the sidewalk caught my attention.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

An old photo I took a few months back. A bit washed out, shot taken mid afternoon.


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

jbkayaker12 said:


> Grilled Salmon with Asparagus and Tomatoes over Angel Hair pasta at Brio Restaurant.


:drool:
I'll try to cook that some day


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

^^^^That was a good meal at Brio, the vegetables were cooked in with a bit of olive oil which complemented the Salmon.

Another favorite of mine, the coy flower of Cyclamen.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

MGM City Center, Panorama Towers and the Mandalay Bay Complex (Mandalay Bay and The Hotel) with Luxor and Excalibur.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Planet Hollywood, MGM and one of the Panorama Towers.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Photo of Caesars Palace taken a few years ago with a Pentax Optio 60.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

More eye catching Spring flowers.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

My friend and I went to Town Square and had lunch at Brio Tuscan Grille.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Red Rock Canyon on a hazy day. Winds picked up coupled with overcast skies today in the desert.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Joshua Trees and wildflowers in bloom.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Tiny purple wildflowers on the desert floor.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

I took these shots tonite on the way home. These were single shots which I decided to turn into panoramic shots. Clarity could be better but since these were all hand held shots it turned out decent enough. I had to brace the camera on the sideview mirror of my car to keep it steady while I press the shutter button.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

More tiny purple flowers.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Paris Hotel, Las Vegas


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

--


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

A Barrel cactus at Red Rock Canyon.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Yucca blooming in the desert.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Someone is keeping an eye on you.








Banana Republic, Town Square - Las Vegas


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

David


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

A replica of Robert Indiana's Love sculpture.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Just when you think no one is watching.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Wynn Resort management decided to take these two statues off their attraction. Not quite sure if it is undergoing change or forever taken out.


















JB Photography


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

A Desert beauty.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

A condo near the Urban Park Development in Downtown Las Vegas.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

nice cactus


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Cafe at the park.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

ZZ-II said:


> nice cactus


This one is for you!:lol: Nice, isn't it?


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Campanile Tower at the Venetian


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Tropical Senorita Bananas


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Busy Bee


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

Nice photos, mate. Are those "Senorita Bananas" edible? look so strange to me.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Hahaha well the Senorita Bananas in the Philippines are edible but those pictures were actually the blooms of Aloe Vera.


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

jbkayaker12 said:


> Hahaha well the Senorita Bananas in the Philippines are edible but those pictures were actually the blooms of Aloe Vera.


Ah, that's so clever. But I still haven't seen what a senorita banana looks like.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Senorita Bananas are a small variety of Bananas grown in the Philippines, sweet. Look it up online.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

These red roof tiles and window caught my attention one late afternoon so I took a shot of it.









JB Photography


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Hollywood and New York in Las Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

The next batch of Mega-resorts in Vegas.
Fontainebleu









Encore









MGM City Center


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Paris Hotel and Casino


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Shot taken in the backyard at home.

White Iris


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

Those are really beautiful pictures especially the flowers and the food makes me hungry,you are an Aesthete, thanks for sharing


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

^^Thanks! These light fixtures at the Grotto in Golden Nugget are nice.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

These were also from the backyard at home.

Purple Iris


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

My roomate and I went hiking today at Red Rock Canyon. Conditions were hazy due to the winds these past few days. I like the tall Yucca next to me.









My roomate.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

The remains of a Yucca plant on the desert floor.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Desert cactus blooming and the remains of a..........


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

The Northern section of Las Vegas Strip from Spring Mountain to Charleston Blvd. Single frame shots turned into panoramic shots.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

My meal at Gordon Biersch, Grilled Salmon with garlic rice and the cook forgot the vegetables,









so here is a shot of a cabbage.:lol:


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

A Moth and Beetles getting busy.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

One of many Barrel Cactus scattered on the desert floor. Hazy conditions brought on by the winds still blowing in the valley today.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Heading down and taking shots of the trail.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

A few days ago we had dinner at The Grotto in Golden Nugget.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Flowers blooming at the park.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Moon shots taken not long ago.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

A condo in the suburbs, yes money talks. This is one of two condo towers built in one of the suburbs in Vegas. City officials were still not satisfied 
with the existing 2 gaudy casinos so they added high rise condos.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

An embellishment on the side of Paris Hotel. Shot taken from the top level parking garage of Bellagio Hotel.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Bugs and Buds


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

My dinner tonite, Parmesan crusted Chicken breast and 3 Cheese Tortellini in Spinach Alfredo sauce with a side of Tomatoes and Feta cheese in Balsamic vinegar.

















Need I say more? Hahaha, pig!!


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

The Orleans Casino


















I'm really impressed with the Kodak Z712 series camera. An inexpensive point and shoot camera that can deliver great photos.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

The under-construction Hoover Dam Bypass Bridge


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Rock formations along the trail at Lake Mead National Recreation Area



























JB Photography


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Had a meal at the Elephant Bar and Restaurant at the District the other day before heading out to Lake Mead.

















Lamb Shank with a side of Vegetables and Rice

JB Photography


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Not a great exposure but I caught this gecko while hiking around the desert.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Just reminiscing, great band, great song.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

The beautiful blue waters of Lake Mead under the desert sky.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

More from Lake Mead and the Railroad tracks area in Lake Mead.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

I took a shot of this famous sign, a well known brand while having lunch one late afternoon and









a German restaurant right across the street.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Hiking at Red Springs area and these were taken on the way down,









and finally.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Neon Public Art Downtown Las Vegas


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Partial panoramas of the Las Vegas Strip





































JB Photography


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Neon Vegas Cowboy greeting people in Downtown Vegas and a tavern at Fremont Street Experience.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Whenever Im back home in Metro Manila, I always find time to visit this place. A peaceful, calm and clean oasis in Metro Manila. A bit stormy but I still made sure I got a few shots.



























Manila American Cemetery and Memorial - May 2008


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice, cool and clear today so my friend and I decided to go hiking in the desert.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Calm before the Storm









Boy Waiting








Boracay Island


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

My friend and I went to PF Changs for lunch and while waiting for our food, I decided to take some photos of cars across the street.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Makati, Metro Manila as seen from the hotel room, too bad the window was not clean, spots all over.


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Jun 13, 2007)

dude you are an excellent photographer. you nail the exposure and composition every time. its a joy to look at your work, thanks for posting.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

^^^Thanks, I've seen your work as well, nice!! I have never been to Chicago but someday I'll visit your turf.


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Jun 13, 2007)

^^it's a (urban) photographers dream. chicago is begging people to take pictures of it  keep the photos comin. good work!


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Yes, Im interested in seeing the architecture of Chicago and would also love to visit the large park right by the lake in the city.
--
This Bighorn sheep was spotted by my friend from far away so I zoomed on it. Looks like a juvenile Bighorn. It was up on the rocks being chased by a hiker's dog but eventually it came down after a few minutes.













































On this photo, you can barely see the Bighorn on one of the rocks at the bottom right hand side.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

An oasis in the desert.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

My friend sitting and waiting while I take photos of the area.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

A couple of nights ago we decided to go on the Strip, some random shots. First photo looks like peppermint candies, hehehe. Traffic shot taken around midnight.


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Jun 13, 2007)

what camera did you say you have?


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

It's a Kodak Z712.
---
After lunch this afternoon, I decided to stop by the University of Nevada, Las Vegas and took these shots. The student was too busy talking on the phone so I managed to sneak in a few shots. After a while he glanced but did not say anything and kept on talking on the phone, hehehe!


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

On the way to work yesterday, while waiting for the red light to turn green I took a random one shot photo of a fountain in front of the hotel.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Las Vegas Springs Preserve Green Parking Lot

Harnessing solar energy and at the same time providing shade. Bravo!!!!
Green and Green!!


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

A desert land transformed into a shopping "town". 
Town Square Las Vegas


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

After washing my car this evening, yes it was almost 8pm, I decided to take a random shot of it.hno: Hehehe!


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Museum of Modern Art - South of Market, San Francisco


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Drinking Fountain

















Town Square, Las Vegas


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

A Frenchman and his wine.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

While waiting to be seated I took a shot of the partial view of Brio Tuscan Grille and of course my meal.


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

^^ i'm gonna go eat now


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

A random and rushed shot, end result blurry photo but here it is anyway.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

The Forum Shops at Caesars


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Reeds








Las Vegas Springs Preserve


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Las Vegas Springs Preserve


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Las Vegas Springs Preserve


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Wild!!!


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Wild Burros



































Red Rock Canyon, LV NV


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Hydrangeas - Bellagio


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Hikers enjoying the scenery after a brief drizzle.


























Red Springs, Red Rock Canyon


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Wild Beauty








Red Rock Canyon


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Las Vegas Springs Preserve


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Las Vegas Springs Preserve


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Butsu


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Having lunch at the University grounds, I decided to take this photo.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Red Springs Flora


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

A work of art in Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

My lunch at the University grounds









and being silly after lunch.:nuts:


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Still at the University grounds at dusk.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Can you spot the hikers?









My Playground


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Phantom


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Red Springs area of Red Rock Canyon after a brief downpour. Crisp, clean and clear.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Meadow


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Went to Mt Charleston for lunch and to get away from the summer heat, rain was in the weather forecast today .


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

View from the restaurant at Mt Charleston.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Boulder Crossing


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Hiking and photography at home. Photos not as sharp as the original shots which is usually the end result when re-sizing with photobucket.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Juveniles


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Around the Turtlehead Peak of Red Rock Canyon.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Turtlehead Peak


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Just a break from the desert scenery.
Great band!! Nice video setting.




The Ocean Blue


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Rainbow Wilderness Area


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Hiking at the Rainbow Wilderness Area


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

La Madre Wilderness Area


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

The peaks at Red Rock Canyon


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

A long winding hike up to the first overlook but not a long drive for this Hummer.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

My lunch at Landry's Seafood Restaurant yesterday. No seafood this time but Angus Beef patty with mushrooms, onions, rice, string beans and carrots......









.....and this for dessert.


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

All the food shots were wonderful! They make me hungry! The exception - the packaged egg salad sandwich. I don't like egg salad.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

^^^^Hehehe, anyway, my friend and I went to Mt Charleston for lunch, once again rain was in the forecast.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Lee Canyon Ski Area


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Heading back to the valley coming from Lee Canyon.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

A late monsoon season in Vegas, shots taken the same day at two areas in the valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Went hiking once again on my free time.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Stunted trees in the desert.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Red Springs area of Red Rock Canyon in black and white.


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

I was in Nevada about a month ago and it was fascinating. You captured it very well.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

^^^Thanks and speaking of visitors, the city is hopping this Labor Day weekend.

A favorite of mine.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Hiking along the Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Hiking along the Pine Creek Trail at Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area.


















JB Photography


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Pine Creek Canyon


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Our dinner the other night at Kabuki Restaurant.
Started off with Soybeans then Miso Soup. For dinner I had Eel, Salmon and Yellowtail Sushi while my friend had Beef Teriyaki.





































My usual lunch fare at Panera Bread.








Broccoli Cheddar Soup in a Bread Bowl with Chicken Salad Sandwich


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Speaking of food, I spotted these Bighorn Sheeps scavenging for food.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

My lunch today at Cane's


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Nature's landscaping........









.....and up close!








Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

My friend and I went out for lunch today, some random shots, his car windshield a bit spotty.


















My meal, Sheperds Pie. Carrots, mushrooms, peas, zucchini, onions, beef and gravy topped with mashed potatoes, hehehe yummy!!!


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Mojave Desert


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

A late Sunday afternoon at Lake Mead.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Late Sunday afternoon drive to Hoover Dam to check out the developments of the Hoover Dam Bypass Bridge.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

The Mojave desert and Lake Las Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Why worry about second hand smoke from cigarettes when you're breathing this in Manila.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

My lunch yesterday at the Cheesecake Factory








Herb Crusted Salmon with Asparagus and Rice


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Portal


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

I just like this statue so got to have a shot of it. Zoomed and hand held cam.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Mt.Charleston


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Hazy afternoon at Mt Charleston


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Those meals look incredible :drool:

A very fine thread jbkayaker12, keep shooting.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

^^^Thanks, got more food shots but still got to upload it, in the meantime more on Mt. Charleston. Friend and I drove to Mt.Charleston a bit late so I could not avoid the summer afternoon haze but anyway....


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

A small town church at Mt. Charleston and the massive rock formations above it.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

More of my meals these past few days. Need to free up space on the card.

Chicken Risotto - This one tasted better than it looks, hehehe.








Brio Tuscan Grille

Pasta Bolognese - Yuck!!! I had to take it home and added plenty of butter on it. Hahaha!








The Cheesecake Factory

Macadamia Crusted Tilapia with Mango Pineapple, Vegetables and Rice - Oh yeah, loved it!








Mickie Finnz

Jambalaya - Chicken, Shrimp, Pork, Sausage and Vegetables with Pasta - I would have preferred it with Rice, hahahaha!








Mimi's Cafe

All Meat Pizza - Ate all of it, hahaha PIG!!! 








Mt. Charleston Lodge Restaurant


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

MGM City Center shot taken at sunset as seen from the southwest area of the valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

While hiking at Red Rock Canyon checking the scenery toward my parked car.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

My backyard in the suburbs, hehehe.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Strip at night.
Manual Mode









Shutter Mode









Aperture Mode


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

The calamari looks so good right now :drool:

Great pics


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Fancy place but the food was nothing special......

















Bistro Laurent Tourondel


.....while my friend and I enjoyed these sandwiches at another restaurant. 









Turkey and Cranberry Salad








Mimi's Cafe


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

A nice and cool oasis in the middle of the desert, Spring Mountain Ranch State Park.

















Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Spring Mountain Ranch State Park








Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

For lunch yesterday my friend and I went once again to our favorite Japanese Restaurant. We went for the bento boxes this time but I had to order a side of Crab Mix, Shrimp and Cucumber Roll.








Chicken Teriyaki


















Chicken Katsu


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

The most interesting part of this project are not the buildings itself but the retail/entertainment area with world class public art at the bottom of the complex at street level.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

City Center at night.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Went back to the park a few days ago day to take more photos. Another panorama of the spring at Red Rock Canyon.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Crystal clear spring water at the park.

















Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Reeds








Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Wild Burros at Spring Mountain Ranch State Park


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

My car at the Spring Mountain Ranch State Park.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

A young damselfly underwater and a blue damselfly above the water.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

A shot of the billboard on the strip.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

A small community in Red Springs


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

A late lunch at The Palazzo



































Morel French Steakhouse and Bistro


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

More from my playground in the suburbs.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

The Convention Center at the MGM City Cente with its glass cladding.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Fontainebleau in Vegas


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

The Palazzo, Las Vegas


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

A mural on one of the shops at the Palazzo.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Hard Rock Hotel expansion.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Hard Rock Hotel and Casino


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

My nephews Kealan and Logan at the park.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

A favorite park of mine in the suburbs, peaceful and not many people around.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

The plain looking under-construction Nevada State Museum at the Las Vegas Springs Preserve.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Lou Ruvo Brain Institute and Mind Museum


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

I really dig the cladding on the convention center. Nice shots.


----------



## mvtm (Aug 14, 2008)

Talking about random,none one can beat me when it comes to it.











Wanted random, heh?


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Neptune


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Bellagio Garden


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

One of the restaurants in my neighbourhood.








Mimi's Cafe


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Green Technology








Green Car








...and not so "green" Hummer








Las Vegas Springs Preserve


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Las Vegas Springs Preserve


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

An expensive residential condos with a 700,000 dollar price tag right next to the neighbourhood park in our area. Goodluck selling these condos.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

View from the porch at home on a beautiful winter day.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Beautiful Saturday afternoon at the park.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

---


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Future rock stars, my nephews and a friend, hehehehe!


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Spring Mountain Ranch State Park


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

The counter top at home which I use occasionally as a workspace.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Went for short hike at the park today on a beautiful Sunday afternoon.


























Red Springs - Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Red Springs @ Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

The bigger of two parks in my neighbourhood, the not so green grass of the soccer field during the winter.



































Desert Breeze Park


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Red Springs @ Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Scene at the start of winter in Vegas a little over a month ago.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Spring Mountain Ranch State Park


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Spring Mountain Ranch State Park


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

California Poppy


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

A view of the valley from one of the parks in Vegas.


























Exploration Peak Park


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Exploration Peak Park


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Red Rock Canyon under the cover of light snow.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Inside a Japanese fast food restaurant.

















Samurai Sams


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Exploration Peak Park


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

I took this shot of an old black and white photo of a storefront displayed in a storefront inside a mall in Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

This piece caught my eye so..........


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Without regard for composition and exposure these shots were taken inside the restroom of a bar. A bit tipsy but managed to hold the camera to take these shots, hehehehe!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

jbkayaker12 said:


> Vegas mountains covered in snow.


didn't expect so much snow on LV. 
amazing city on desert.. with so various faces.. 
thanks for sharing.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks.

Hiking yesterday on a not so clear and cold Sunday.












































Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

......and the long trail back.


























Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

The hike along the First Creek trail heading toward the parking area.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

First Creek Trail in black and white.

















Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

While waiting for my friend to fill up his car, I took these shots in a corner gasoline station.


----------

